# Get IP from terminal?



## Gwailo (May 28, 2002)

This might sound a little odd, but is there a terminal command, executable either from >console or at console boot, to return the IP address of my terminal?


----------



## Gwailo (May 28, 2002)

Thanks testuser!


----------

